# His Game Is Suited For International Basketball



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What the heck does that mean? Have heard this arguement used so many times and I personally think its a lame one. You have guys who in the NBA put up amazing numbers then get to the international game and throw up blanks. Why is that? As a basketball player shouldnt your game be able to translate anywhere at anytime.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The international game is almost a diffrent sport. From Game time to lane shape. There's so many radical diffrences, that it favors certain playing styles over others.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It favors less talented players being able to compete on the court. Think about how close the three point line is and how so many of the International teams build their games specifically around pick and pop. Now if you put them in the NBA with our specific rules, those teams would lose an awful lot. Simply because they have to play in the paint, a three point offense over 82 games at 23'9 feet is difficult to maintain and you have to actually defend and can't just play a zone with a man sitting in the middle.

It's just a different game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Main difference is brought on by the trapezoid.That makes post up players less effective,especially a guy like Shaq who wants to make a powerdribble,lower his shoulder and dunk.The end result is that European bigmen develop much greater perimeter skills so that small forwards play like guards and power forwards play like small forwards.

Of course the 3pt line is 20'3" so you have to guard everyone out there and everyone gets used to shooting them since it's not a difficult shot if you can get open looks.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> It favors less talented players being able to compete on the court.


I disagree that it favors less talented players. I think it favors less athletic players. The NBA tries to open things up for it's athletes to have space, but in internationall ball, teams can take that space away and be within the rules. Then it becomes a matter of talent vs. talent. USA is as talented or more talented than any other team, but what makes them dominant is their huge advantage athletically, but when teams can neutralize that huge advantage, the games can be close.


----------

